# Sock Help!



## Carp (Oct 27, 2005)

Does anyone have any recommendations on some good socks that stay up and don't wad up around your toes in your boot?


----------



## gator (Oct 27, 2005)

2nd that.  thought about suspenders for the socks


----------



## Michael Lee (Oct 27, 2005)

I bought some Under Armour socks and they are really good, also Bass Pro has some Readhead boot socks that I like alot and they stay up very well.

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=40985&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...mour&noImage=0&returnPage=search-results1.jsp


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 27, 2005)

pull em up over your calf and wrap tape around the top


----------



## orion1mdl (Oct 27, 2005)

Michael Lee said:
			
		

> I bought some Under Armour socks and they are really good, also Bass Pro has some Readhead boot socks that I like alot and they stay up very well.
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=40985&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...mour&noImage=0&returnPage=search-results1.jsp


Those Under Armour boot socks are GREAT! I bought 3 pair, and tried them out for the first time last weekend. I wore them in my Alpha Burly's, and my feet stayed warm and dry, and the tops stayed put without gouging a groove in my leg. Very nice indeed!


----------



## dixie (Oct 27, 2005)

Carp, may be more of a boot problem than sock problem, try putting a pair of heel savers in your boots and see if that doesn't stop your problem, wally world has them in the Pharmacy.


----------



## whitetailaddict (Oct 27, 2005)

i can't remember the name, but target sells some that i really like. they are tighter where the sock goes around your arch. i work in slip on boots and never have a problem with them falling down.


----------



## matthewsman (Oct 27, 2005)

*The best I found*

are Redhead snake boot socks  They're a little exspensive for socks,but they are a lifesaver with my rubber boota and of course snakeboots...They are thick enough for keeping warm too....


----------



## BIGGUS (Oct 29, 2005)

Try a pair of Thorlo's. Not cheap but they work great and last forever. Lots of styles for warm or cold weather. I get mine at REI.


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 29, 2005)

matthewsman said:
			
		

> are Redhead snake boot socks  They're a little exspensive for socks,but they are a lifesaver with my rubber boota and of course snakeboots...They are thick enough for keeping warm too....


DITTO !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Nov 6, 2005)

Buy the Red head $9.95 guaranteed for life boot wool socks they work great and keep your feet cozy.


----------



## Heathen (Nov 6, 2005)

BIGGUS said:
			
		

> Try a pair of Thorlo's. Not cheap but they work great and last forever. Lots of styles for warm or cold weather. I get mine at REI.


I agree with BIGGUS, the Thorlos are awsome last forever and do their job, although they are pricey.


----------



## J HESTER (Nov 6, 2005)

*socks*

i buy redwing.20.00 bucks for six pair, iknow thats high but they are worth it.


----------



## Heathen (Nov 6, 2005)

The Thorlos have a money back guarentee, wear them for thirty days and if you don't like'em send them back with your sales receipt and they will refund your money. Not many companies out there will stand behind their product like that. I used to manage a store that sold them so thats how I know this bit of info.


----------



## Goat (Nov 8, 2005)

Justin Boot makes some great socks that dont fall down.


----------



## Sling (Nov 8, 2005)

Thorlos and Wigwam Ultimax are reasonably priced socks that will go the distance.


----------



## frankwright (Nov 8, 2005)

Just go to www.sierratradingpost.com and do a search for socks. You can get some great deals on good socks. Look for hiking or hunting socks.

This is also the best place to buy good long underwear for a good price.


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 18, 2009)

Michael Lee said:


> I bought some Under Armour socks and they are really good, also Bass Pro has some Readhead boot socks that I like alot and they stay up very well.
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=40985&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...mour&noImage=0&returnPage=search-results1.jsp



I like the redheads.  They are very comfortable in rubber boots.  But, they do seem to wear out quicker than other socks. I'll have to give the under armor ones a try.


----------



## TACTICOOL (Nov 19, 2009)

If you really want to spend some bucks, then try something like these........

http://www.motorcycle-superstore.co...=80003&zmam=88421133&zmas=1&zmac=2&zmap=22481

I wore this exact brand for a long time when I rode a dirtbike. Pricey?? shoot yes!  But they will not fall down, and are soooo comfy.


----------



## UGAFlyFisher (Nov 19, 2009)

Smartwools are great socks.  Expensive but all I wear in the woods/fishing/hiking.


----------



## Tank1202 (Nov 24, 2009)

I agree with Tacticool, I have a dirt bike and wear a simular sock made by Alpinestar. You can get them for cold and hot weather. They will not come down.


----------



## skiff23 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have the same problem .  The socks i have found i like best is the JOHN DEERE socks at TRACTOR SEPPLY. They have served me well so far and are not to expensive.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 25, 2009)

under armour and lacrosse both great quality and stay up


----------



## KDarsey (Nov 25, 2009)

Get you some Gold Toe over the calf. Pennys,Belks places like that. I have been wearing them for years, they hold up great and aren't too expensive. A pack of 3 (?) for around $10 .I think that is close to the price.


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Nov 25, 2009)

BIGGUS said:


> Try a pair of Thorlo's. Not cheap but they work great and last forever. Lots of styles for warm or cold weather. I get mine at REI.


 

Another vote for Thorlo!


----------



## Devildawg17 (Mar 28, 2010)

https://www.smartwool.com/default.cfm#/Mens/Socks/

I bought some for skiing this year and love them. They are thin and very warm.


----------



## yaknfish (Mar 30, 2010)

SmartWool!!!


----------



## brokenskeg (Mar 30, 2010)

I have to 2nd the motocross socks . I LOVE my alpinestar socks . Come all the way up to the knee , and never fall down .


----------



## Hogtown (Apr 6, 2010)

Smartwool.


----------



## strange diver (Apr 22, 2010)

Again for the Thorlos, and made in america.


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hanes over the calf.....


----------



## rvick (Jun 13, 2010)

I like my Redhead socks & side-zipper Redhead snake boots, they are not waterproof, but otherwise great.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 14, 2010)

UGAFlyFisher said:


> Smartwools are great socks.  Expensive but all I wear in the woods/fishing/hiking.



X2. I find them to be the best overall. With Cabela's Guide wear socks to be in second.


----------



## deadend (Jun 14, 2010)

Smartwool and never look back.


----------

